# remington or savage



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

here recently i have deciede im goin to buy a new rifle i have always wanted a gun in a 30-06 and i really dont have a ton of money to spend. So i started looking and ran across remingtons web sight and seen the 710 model and decided that that would be a good gun. It came with a scope and it was pretty much ready to go with every thing that i wanted. But then i got to reading some information on the web and read other forums where people were really unhappy with this gun and had difficulties with it. And after reading some of the posts most of them were reccomending the savage 110 model which runs about the same price. So i guess what i am asking is, is the 710 model "junk" from what numerous web sights say. And is the savage 110 model a good gun. and if any one could give some retail prices that would be great. thanks in advance


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Based on discussions with friends regarding the function and accuracy of the Savage 110, i would select it over the Remington.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have never owned a Savage rifle, I have read where they shoot like a house on fire, I knew a guy that had a Savage Varmint rifle in 223 that was extremely accurate, Im a Remington guy myself, if money is a issue I would also look at the Remington 700ADL, you should be able to get one for between $425-450, if you have the time to look you might be able to pick up either a Savage or Remington used for somewhat cheaper, good luck with your search.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

ross,do yourself a favor and look at the savages!
they have alot of different models and right out of the box they'll shoot as well as any rifle.
the accu-trigger system lets you adjust the trigger pull without taking it to a gunsmith.
i bought a 111gl in 7mm rem mag a few years back for an elk hunt and i'm very happy with it.money wise i couldn't afford what remington,winchester,or the other big name makers were asking for a left handed model.so,with the savage being alot cheaper than the others i was able to afford a leupold 3x9-40 to put on top of it.
after sighting it in at 100 yards i was putting shots inside of a 12" circle at 450 yards behind my house.
http://www.savagearms.com/


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I would take the Savage over the 710. The 710 is a cheaper made gun. The Savage is not a bad gun, but I would rather spend a few extra dollars and get the Remington 700 than the Savage. Both will do the job fine however I think you would be better off and happier in the long run. Check out the wally world web site. There you can special order guns and you can also see the prices. Good luck on what ever rifle you choose. 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.gsp?cat=418414


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I own both a remington 700 and a savage model 10. The savage was $399, but i upgraded the scope to a leupold and it shoots dime size groups. It shoots better than the remington any day of the week. My buddy has a savage 110 in 243 with the cheap package scope on it. He absolutely abuses this gun, and it still shoots 3/4" groups or less. The savage is a pure workhorse gun, nothing pretty, but I will never buy any rifle other than a savage.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for everyones advice i looked at the savages and the 700s and they seem like there really nice for the money but the 710 looks to be out of the picture i really liked the trigger on the savage but i have always owned remington guns and never had a problem with them


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

get the 110 or a used 700 DO NOT BUY  the 710...........PIECE OF CRAP!!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I would go with the 110 over the 710. As many have said, the 710 hasn't been accepted well. I haven't personally shot one, but have read enough bad about them that I probably never will! 

You may also consider a Stevens 200 in 30 .06. It is made by Savage. It is the 110 except without the accutrigger and with a gray stock instead of black. I have one in .243 and am happy with it, although I would love to sell it because I have absolutely no use for it. It was accurate out of the box. If you don't want to take my word on it, do a search and review the Stevens 200.

Alright, that is my 2 cents worth. Good luck on whatever you choose.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

rossdeerhunter said:


> i really liked the trigger on the savage but i have always owned remington guns and never had a problem with them


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sometime,,,,it is,,,,,time........................... to consider change.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have always been a remington fan, but savage is quite simply a more accurate rifle at a lower price. Those stevens are the same as the old savage 10/110 line. But the accutrigger is a major plus on the new 10/110 line. The accutrigger is one of the major factors that makes the savage rifle so accurate. I have shot brownings, remingtons, winchesters, and cz's-none of there triggers are as good as the accutrigger. It takes about 3 minutes to remove the trigger and adjust it. It has a very crisp and clean.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I used to hunt in the Carolinas where long range in the only way to go. Tried a used Rem 700 in 3006 good gun, but it just did not fit me well. So I bought a Rem 710 in 3006 and hated every moment of it- it did not shoot well, did not fit well, and looked like a cheap gun.
So I tried the Savage 110 in 3006- Love it! So much so that I now have 3 Savages- the 3006, 7mm and a .17. I will be buying another Savage for my son in the near future.

So I guess the answer would be.... Savage! And yes, two of them are Wally specials!


----------

